# Locksmith in Ajijic



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We are moving and need to have the locks changed at our new home. Does anyone know of a locksmith in Ajijic???

Thanks in advance


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

There are a few listed in the Chapala phone book, I have used the man by Salvador's Restaurant for my locks / keys.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

m55vette said:


> There are a few listed in the Chapala phone book, I have used the man by Salvador's Restaurant for my locks / keys.


Thanks very much for the info. After the Holiday I'll get in touch with them.:clap2:


----------



## ERP (Aug 5, 2010)

Heriberto Aragon
Morales #172, Chapala
765-3252
333-171-9033
We've used him a couple of times--good and reliable.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

We use Aragon as well. He always comes quickly and takes care of things at a great price.

Recommended.


----------



## Richard Mcfield (Apr 24, 2011)

Theres a really honest and friendly locksmtih guy by the Lomwell Carwash in ajijic. He is really fast and speaks perfect english. He´s cell number is (045) 333 5082 305 hes name is Sonny.
The other locksmith in town dont speak good english and its hard to comunicate.


----------



## Richard Mcfield (Apr 24, 2011)

*locksmith*

Theres a really honest and friendly locksmtih guy by the Lomwell Carwash in ajijic. He is really fast and speaks perfect english. He´s cell number is (045) 333 5082 305 hes name is Sonny.
The other locksmith in town dont speak good english and its hard to comunicate.


----------

